# URGENT: Mazzer SJ



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys!

I came across a Mazzer SJ that a guy is offering to me for 200BGN (~80GBP). I went to see it today. The grinder is not in a perfect condition but is overall ok. The only thing that worries me is the adjustment collar which I can't seem to rotate enough to get the grinder to grind finely. I can "push" the top burr with hands so it goes down but the collar is really hard to rotate further. The threading looks okay but who knows.. Any ideas what can be the reason? Is it worth buying it like that? Thanks!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you turning the collar anti clockwise to go finer?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes. I removed it to check if it is not cross-threaded somehow but it came out without a problem. When I ground some beans they came out almost in the same size they went in. There is no wobble in the axle but the bolt on top seems a bit off-centered.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

firstly remove all beans from the bean shute, refit the the top burr carrier and turn it anti clockwise until you feel the burrs touching, then turn it back a quarter turn. now add beans to the hoper and turn the grinder on the grinds shoud be really fine.

if you cannot get the burrs to touch each other then you need to clean the threads, have you got a lever on the side of the adjustment collar? as this makes in much easier to turn the collar.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, the lever is there. I'll do all of those things when (if) I get the grinder. I want to know whether there is a chance that this is being caused by something that will require heavy repair.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

very unlikely! the burr carriers on the mazzers are very reliable and at the price you can get it for that is an amazing deal. they are pretty simple to work and if you need any help from a distance just ask.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, coffeechap! You're a great guy!







I'm going to pick it up then!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

before you buy it just have a look at the thread on the main body of the machine, is it covered in crap, if so this will hinder adjusting the collar fully. cleaning the threads is a really easy


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank guys! I got it home and started cleaning it. You have no idea how much gunk was in those threads. Yikes! Cleaned it, removed the two burrs and cleaned them as well. I also took apart the doser and cleaned it completely and while at it I did the tape mod. I put it back together, found the place where the two burrs meet and for went around 3/4 of a turn back. The grinder was grinding for French press probably.. Went back to the place where they touch and went just a bit behind. Now it grinds fine. I don't have any time today or the weekend to try and dial it in though. It probably needs new burrs but I'll replace them in the end of the summer because I'll be away and won't be using it. Thanks again!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well done.. wish i could find an SJ for £80!!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, there is one more for sale for 100GBP but it looks older on the pictures..







It's the lack of coffee culture in Bulgaria and also the fact that people don't know the actual value of the stuff they are selling. The same thing goes for espresso machines - there is a Rancilio Silvia v2 for sale for 150GBP.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

excellent once you get he new burrs in and get them seasoned you will not be dissapointed, fab grinder at that price well done for taking a no brainer of a risk.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Its always easier to adjust when the motor is running. Sometimes impossible to move when not switched on.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I actually managed to choke the Gaggia. Apparently I just didn't get the right grind setting. You can tell that the burrs are pretty worn out because I'm using some Lavazza beans to dial it in and the correct grind settings is quite close to the place where they start touching. I also noticed that the grinds start shooting out rapidly and go all over the place even at a setting which I would consider to be pretty fine. At any rate, I'm very happy with my purchase!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you'll get there with it... a good clean out, new burrs and a few doser mods and you'll have something much more manageable.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

which version is it, i.e manual or auto?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Its always easier to adjust when the motor is running. Sometimes impossible to move when not switched on.


This is very true. when I first got mine, I thought I got 'done' over haha. Then when I turned the grind on the wheel turns so much easier and it went round loads to get to a fine grind







Once you're in the zone, it doesnt need much adjusting from bean to bean which is very nice









Congrats on a great grinder









p.s to the OP - yeah coffeechap is a top bloke.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It's also very difficult to tell when the burrs are touching with Mazzers if the motor isn't running. With systems like Rancilio where grind adjustment also rotates the top burr, you can see when the burrs begin to touch because the bottom burr also starts to rotate.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I read online to turn it on and move burrs to fine until you hear that nasty screech. Then you know your at absolute zero. Back off a bit and work from there. It's not good practice to have the burrs touching but it doesn't do much harm to find your starting point (so they said).


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> which version is it, i.e manual or auto?


If by manual you mean that it is without a timer then it is the manual.

@poona - this is how I did it as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not quite there are three variants, timer, manual and auto, the auto has a sensor that blocks the chute that turns the machine off when the chamber is full


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I see. It's the manual version.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perfect then you have the best one for home use as well, really well done on taking a small risk on this grinder you will not be disapointed


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, I'm very happy with it and will be even more when I replace the burrs. Much faster and quieter than the Iberital, that's for sure!


----------

